# Caution decal on 1964 (radiator)



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

what's correct decal for 1964 GTO ? Is this correct?


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

Nobody has one ,is my guess!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

'64 thru '66. I was unaware '64s used a fan guard. mine didn't have one.


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

*Radiator decal*



rickm said:


> '64 thru '66. I was unaware '64s used a fan guard. mine didn't have one.


I was asking about the DECAL. it's also used on 1964 "B"body cars the vendor stated . the decal was on the core support in 64 on "A" bodies. Vendor sent the photo to show the DECAL only.


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

*caution decal*

More info: original decal & what I see on other cars(2nd Picture) not close. I just want it correct the first time.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah, I know. the decal is correct for '64 thru '66. those decals are readily available along with the other under the hood ones.


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

Got a picture of yours? (decal)


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

its the same.


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

*decal*



rickm said:


> its the same.


 picture of yours.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Only difference is kerning of the type (spacing). if you want an exact match you may have to have it printed yourself. My early 66' did not have any sticker on the core support. Here is a little pic from my car before i stripped it to show how these stickers were sometimes haphazardly placed at the factory. These cars were mass produced on an assembly line by humans. In a perfect world we like to think they used a template or actually measured as i am sure you will. 

I actually managed print shops in the Detroit area for over a decade and can't tell you how many times we had to re-set type and adjust schedules for short runs to keep the lines fed, so over the years and in different plants there might have been slight variations on any given car. I will admit after 6 beers for lunch, my jacking instructions do appear to be much straighter.......:cheers. Just my .02.


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

196 views and no picture


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You have pictures in your first and third post of the correct sticker. It is outlined in black with round corners, the arrow has the larger point and the Helvetica block lettering is full kerning to the width on the right. Just like most repop parts, the reproductions (third pic) are not OEM spec. Most sign shops will have the ability to reproduce it to match the OEM with a pic and dimensions. There are printers that will print on 3M pressure sensitive vinyl to allow them to do a 1 of but it will probably cost you a few bucks.


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

Well at least I wont get "dinged" a point, for having the wrong caution label on. Just have to get "correct MICRO" wheel weights for the wheels.


----------



## A body (Feb 11, 2014)

Good day at the swap meet. got my weights!


----------

